# customer services



## tc2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi - I'm trying to cancel my monthly subscription to TiVo but cannot find the number for customer services... I've got 08702 41 84 86, but this no longer works, and also the http://www.uk.tivo.com/ link no longer works, although the main tivo.com page still lists that for the UK?

I have the sub coming off a card, so I cannot even just cancel a direct debit...

Does anyone have an uptodate number for them?

Thanks
Tim


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

0844 2410 703


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/318

I've emailed them feedback about the nonsense on this page - Tivo in England?!?


----------



## ajco2009 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi,
Having the same problem. 

The original number on our correspondance and on the payment taken each month doesn't work.

I have tried to call Tivo on the number that wa son their website and it answers then goes stright into a queue which after over hour still no answer. Tried loads of times and never get call answered but costing me &#163;'s as paying for call.

Have tried to get credit card company to stop payment but they can't.

Sent them a letter which was delivered and signed for but still they keep taking the money.

Help please.

Thank you


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

tc2000 said:


> the http://www.uk.tivo.com/ link no longer works, although the main tivo.com page still lists that for the UK?


Here's the archived uk.tivo.com page


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

AMc said:


> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/318
> 
> I've emailed them feedback about the nonsense on this page - Tivo in England?!?


The only nonsense on that page is this bit... "or with any service provider other than BSkyB." Other than that, there's no problem with that info.


ajco2009 said:


> I have tried to call Tivo on the number that was on their website ...


Sorry you are having problems  I can confirm that the number given in Post #2 works. I rang it and had call answered and my DD cancellend within a few minutes.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

cwaring said:


> The only nonsense on that page is this bit... "or with any service provider other than BSkyB." Other than that, there's no problem with that info.


And the fact that Tivo was sold and remains in service in the UK if not also Eire IIRC. The page is called "Tivo in England" and that is as ridiculous as saying Tivo in Texas when you mean the USA.


----------



## tc2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks blindlemon, after a long on-hold wait, I got through and cancelled fine.

Well its been 7 years, and although I would really liked to have stayed, I don't think it measures up with Sky+. Just kind of wished I bought the lifetime sub... £10 per month for 7 years... just an extra £600 spent...! Oh well, it was fun whilst it lasted!

Happy TiVo ' ing to the rest of you... anyone want to buy my lovely upgraded box?


----------



## ajco2009 (Nov 23, 2009)

Inspired to give it another go I managed to get through to Customer services - YEAH!!! Minor problem they would not let me cancel as it was in my husbands name (comes off my credit card though). So was gutted, but then managed to get through again later after husband got home and it is now cancelled. 

I checked I had the right addresss for them, and the cancellation letters were sent to the right place so that obviously didn't work. Just glad its sorted - thanks!


----------



## daveh (Sep 3, 2001)

AMc said:


> And the fact that Tivo was sold and remains in service in the UK if not also Eire IIRC. The page is called "Tivo in England" and that is as ridiculous as saying Tivo in Texas when you mean the USA.


Do you want fish with that chip? 
Much as many British people mistakenly call the USA, America, many Americans refer to the entire UK as England. Sad, but there it is.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Tivo page said:


> TiVo in England
> TiVo Series1 DVRs were sold in England beginning in 2000 and were available exclusively to customers of BSkyB. This box is no longer actively sold. The TiVo DVR from BSkyB in England will not work in the U.S. or with any service provider other than BSkyB.
> 
> TiVo Service Number prefix is 023.
> ...


So out of that page, the box is no longer sold and Tivo products purchased in the United States will not work in [the UK] other than that it's nonsense including a dead link to the non existant support page - so I reported it?

As for the chip - I was pointing out a factual error that's all


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

daveh said:


> Much as many British people mistakenly call the USA, America, many Americans refer to the entire UK as England.


Conversation with a waitress in Salem, Massachusetts ...

*Waitress:* _"Where do you come from? You sound German."_

*Me:* _"No, I'm English."_

*Waitress:* _"English? That's a language!"_

*Me:* _"OK then, I'm British."_

*Waitress:* _"Is that the same as Europe?"_

Q) Why is our country normally referred to internationally as the United Kingdom, while we as a race are referred to as British? The Northern Irish must feel a bit left out although I suppose, as a race, they call themselves Irish.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Well they have definitely removed the subdomain uk.tivo.com (through error?)
but those pages are probably still in the hierarchy somewhere if you go looking.

That support page is probably just an old one written by a clueless American


----------



## countjocular (Aug 28, 2002)

iankb said:


> Conversation with a waitress in Salem, Massachusetts ...
> 
> *Waitress:* _"Where do you come from? You sound German."_
> 
> ...


Few years ago I was talking to a Texan lady about differences in language etc.
In Texas she'd said to her English (language) teacher that she was coming to England for 6 months. Apparently the teacher said "Gee, England? What language do they speak there?"
I think the US educational system must have blinkers firmly on and only looking inside their borders. How else can they have World Series sports that only they compete in?

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## mjk (Mar 13, 2002)

countjocular said:


> I think the US educational system must have blinkers firmly on and only looking inside their borders. How else can they have World Series sports that only they compete in?


For whatever reason, a lot of Americans tend to be very insular. Or, given that they are not an island, that should perhaps be more qccurately described as incontinent!


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

mjk said:


> For whatever reason, a lot of Americans tend to be very insular. Or, given that they are not an island, that should perhaps be more qccurately described as incontinent!


When I was working over there many years ago, world news to them was what was happening in other states. The headline news for several months was the school bus strike in Massachusetts. Real world news only came on very late at night.

I'd have loved to have been there when some aide had to tell George Bush where Iraq was.

Having said that, some of the more educated Americans that I've worked with had far better knowledge of the kings and queens of England and the years of their reign than I've ever had.


----------

